# Casting platform ?’s



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Did a solo skiff mission today chasing some Carp. I’ve talked about doing it for a while and today I finally threw the cooler on the front deck. It felt a little sketchy but not bad. I’d only attempt it on the calmest of water.

I absolutely love the elevation so I am now looking at casting platforms. I’m looking at the Fishmaster platform as I like how quickly it can be removed. 

This would be going on my Cayenne. I’d love to see pics of yours and I’m totally open to any suggestions.









Lou


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I have a 32qt roto molded color with tie down straps. Not quite as big as a platform but saves space in the skiff. Cooler with Sea Dek was a bit cheaper than platform.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I also have my cooler turned 90 degrees (side to side for length vs fore and aft as you have shown)


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My Yeti 35 with Seadek on the top with Kennedy tie downs works for me and holds cold drinks
See avatar


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

I used my yeti 45 for about a year before I got tired of constantly moving it around the skiff. Also didn't want tie down holes in my front deck so it was always a bit sketchy and almost deadly once or twice. 

Having it permanently attached wasn't an option for me. Not a fan of having an extra 25-50lbs forward of the hatch on my bow all the time as I cross a lot of big water and that just wouldn't work out. My current platform weighs 6lbs, and I wish I had gotten it sooner. Plus he cooler up front just looks goofy as all hell in my objective opinion.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

And line always seems to find itself hanging up on the damn cooler at some point, get a proper platform and don’t look back.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Neighbor has a little skiff and uses a Yeti 35, held down with straps, for a bow casting platform with no issues. It works out well for him since he is usually solo so the extra weight up front help hold the bow down and it helps to level the boat for and aft. I have a good sized bow platform that is held down with a locking turnbuckle a Jhook and a pelican hook. Most of the East Capes have "oversized" casting platforms and the extra foot room is nice when it is a little bumpy on the water or the other guy is moving around not so smoothly...


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh and if you do get a platform, buy a "protrim" style shape since you're a fly fisherman.  Being able to put your stripping bucket in front of you and level with your feet is golden. I see "oversized" platforms all the time that are super wide rectangles. Can't remember the last time I needed to shuffle side to side on the platform but I definitely remember hating having to bend over and drop line into a bucket that's 3ft below my waist because it won't fit up on the platform with me.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> View attachment 32812
> View attachment 32814


The Evolution Platforms are bad ass. Finally fished on one a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Oh and if you do get a platform, buy a "protrim" style shape since you're a fly fisherman. Being able to put your stripping bucket in front of you and level with your feet is golden. I see "oversized" platforms all the time that are super wide rectangles. Can't remember the last time I needed to shuffle side to side on the platform but I definitely remember hating having to bend over and drop line into a bucket that's 3ft below my waist because it won't fit up on the platform with me.


Is the HB platform you posted this shape? You all have just about convinced me to drop another $500


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The large Carbon Marine platform has worked well for the last three years. I have used Blue Point(HB)aluminum versions and a small Carbon Marine on a Waterman for eight years. My goal is reduced weight on accessories.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Matts said:


> Is the HB platform you posted this shape? You all have just about convinced me to drop another $500



The HB platform is a blue point and yes it's the pro-trim shape and so is my Evolution platform. Pro-trim pioneered that shape but they are no longer around. Not sure what the aluminum ones weigh but my platform is huge and it weighs 6lbs.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

I will second the long, with room for bucket


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Gonna go against the grain a bit. I think the bigger (within reason) the better. I have NEVER been on a platform that was too big. But I have been on a lot that are too dang small IMO. And some of that is certainly an age/balance thing. And I never take my casting brace off anymore either. On the back when poling having the pole in my hands is a balance plus. On the front deck I sure like having the lean bar.

As to that put it long ways approach. Not for me. I want width and I couldn't even get my feet shoulder width apart on some of those turned narrow wise. Again, its all about use and your anglers. But bear in mind not everybody is 20 something or has perfect balance anymore.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Get one from Ankona, just ask for the straight leg model.


My brother's carbon marine platforms are super shaky, and even kind of warped a little bit. They are about 4 or 5 years old. And that skiff barely see's the water. I am certain the poling platform would have broken by now had it been on my skiff.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

I absolutely love my carbon marine tiller extension, and my pushpole but their casting platforms are not my favorite. Design doesn't seem super rugged in my opinion. My Evolution platform is built like a Bradley and a Ferrari had a baby, removable legs, dead sexy, and rock solid. 

If I was in the market (which I was for months before the Evolution came out) for an aluminum platform, it would be a blue point, Ankona, or Metal fab of Tallahassee as they have been putting out some pretty solid looking stuff lately. 

All the above are a better choice than a cooler, and this is from a guy who used a cooler for over a year. I can't explain how freeing it is to throw a soft cooler in the hatch for drinks and leave that heavy bastard at home.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

On my Cayenne, Kennedy tiedown


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

The low profile SS pelican hook from Kennedy is about as clean as it gets in the tie-down world.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

The stuff from Kennedy looks legit...

Lou


----------

